# Lordstown Motors falls apart



## hallkbrdz (Jan 2, 2018)

No big surprise that they didn't endure. All that unsprung weight was a horrible idea, as well as all the other special problems you'd have to solve with hub motors, such as cooling and sealing.

As with most startups, the only people who do well are those who take the money from the investors to pay themselves.


----------

